# Правильная походка



## Никанор (17 Фев 2020)

Когда то давненько было правило постановки ступней при ходьбе, по которому ступни должны располагаться елочкой при ходьбе. Примерно год назад встретил информацию о том, что правильно при походке ступни должны быть расположены строго параллельно друг другу. Особого интереса эта инфа на меня не вызвала, всю жизнь я проходил ступнями в елочку. Но вот этой зимой по свежему следу обратил внимание, что ступни при ходьбе расположены параллельно друг дружке. Хотел бы спросить у докторов и знающих форумчан: какая же постановка ступней при ходьбе правильная? Отчего мои ступни изменили свое положение?


----------



## axse (17 Фев 2020)

Ну это как тракторная резина, пока новые - рисунок елочка, когда лысая - параллельно. )))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Никанор (17 Фев 2020)

@axse, ответ интересный, хоть и половинчатый. Жаль только, что не несет в себе смысловой нагрузки.


----------

